# Trans-Tasman Barista Champs



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Tasman Sea separates 2 great coffee-making nations, New Zealand and Australia, where you are almost guaranteed to get a good shot wherever you go*

Watch Kiwi and Aussie Baristas go head to head on

http://www.ustream.tv/embed/1222691

Live from midnight UK time tonight or check out the highlights online after the event

Keep an eye out for the fresh accents and the antics and shout go kiwi / aussie go!

* a little artistic licence I know, but when you've been there to prove me wrong come back and write about it


----------

